# ICT Business Analyst QLD vs WA ?



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Anyone in the forum who has experience in ICT industries can advise on the job prospects between these two States for the ERP Business Analyst occupation.

Which one is better comparatively?

As per seek, both states have fairly equal no. of job openings. However i feel WA has upper hand due to mining industries. Being in ERP field, I personally would like to go for Perth than Brisbane. 

Please advise on your opinion.

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello All,

Awaiting your expert inputs on this.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Maddy - 

I had the same question but comparing WA and SA. 

If I had to choose between WA and Queensland, I'd go for Queensland. From what I've heard, there is so much to do in comparison to Perth. Queensland reminds me of a touristy beach resort. It is the main area that I'm looking at, besides Melbourne.

I have looked into Perth, but although it has the upper hand as far as jobs are concerned, there is not as much to do (entertainment-wise) as there is in Queensland or on the east side overall. Perth seems isolated, but I could be wrong.

Something that I found negative about Perth is that if you want to go back to your country to visit your family, you'd have to fly out from Perth all the way to Sydney or Melbourne - which is where all flights departing out of the country are. I would imagine the trip to be very expensive in itself as you're traveling transcontinental. 

The good thing about Perth is that there are plenty of jobs - so even if you don't find a business analyst position, you can work in something else. I've seen a good share of IT jobs - not as many as there are in Melbourne or Sydney, but enough to still keep yourself in the field. So my guess is that your chances of being unemployed are slim and that you should be able to find work very quickly at Perth. 

All the best to whatever you decide


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Maddy, never mind my comment about the airport - I did the research for myself and I just realized that your flights can depart from Perth, if you're going to India - which is considerably cheaper than from where I'm from. Sorry for the misinformation. But the rest regarding Brissy vs. Perth still applies.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Maddy, never mind my comment about the airport - I did the research for myself and I just realized that your flights can depart from Perth, if you're going to India - which is considerably cheaper than from where I'm from. Sorry for the misinformation. But the rest regarding Brissy vs. Perth still applies.


Thanks Stormgal. I stayed in Melbourne for an year in 2009 to 2010 on 457 WP visa. I have travelled all states across australia on weekend getaways except Perth. 

So i have a fair idea of the 'most happening' place and 'not so happening place' in OZ 

As you said, QLD has lots of potentials from entertainment point of view. But job wise especially in my ICT ERP field not much option compared to WA. I have chosen WA as it has got lots of potentials towards a good professional life. For entertainment you can still find a way to catch a 2.5 hr flight to nearby states and there are still options to explore across WA as well.

Yes, Perth is closer to India as well (7.5 hrs direct flight) compared to QLD of (14+ hrs break journey). 

Are you in IT field too? Your opinion on my choice? 

Cheers.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks Stormgal. I stayed in Melbourne for an year in 2009 to 2010 on 457 WP visa. I have travelled all states across australia on weekend getaways except Perth.
> 
> So i have a fair idea of the 'most happening' place and 'not so happening place' in OZ
> 
> ...



If Perth is only about 8 hours away from your home, then that would be a big factor to consider (at least for me). Some people don't mind about those things, but for me it's a biggie at least towards my first years in Oz. I hear a lot of South Africans are in Perth exactly because of that. 

I do believe that Perth will experience an economic boom (depending on how this global financial crisis pans out). So I'm sure there's plenty of work in your field. It just not be advertised, which means you'll have to be creative in seeking employment.

Personally, I am not as rigid when it comes to employment. I may go in as an analyst, but I'll keep an open mind to do anything else. Maybe search for jobs that don't have the title of business analyst or ERP. You may be able to do something like Project Management.


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

Just to add on to the topic of question, any ideas on jobs for an ITIL Certified IT Service Manager? I know Melbourne and Sydney have potential, but any other place which you feel might have potential too?


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Awaiting your expert inputs on this.


Hey Maddy, 

Did you also consider Victoria while shortlisting these two? if yes, why did you reject it?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey Maddy,
> 
> Did you also consider Victoria while shortlisting these two? if yes, why did you reject it?


One of the main reason is because of the timeline for processing the SS in VIC. They take minimum 3 months for application review and DIAC doesn't give any special priority for VIC SS alone, its treated as same as the other states SS 176 applications when it comes to Priority processing.

I have got WA SS in just 2 hours after submitting the application online. So on the same day I could file my 176, which I would say - a definite advantage of going towards WA for SS and avoid unnecessary waiting time looking at your mail box / letter box to know the results from state governments before even filing the PR with DIAC. 

Also ICT field opportunities are compartively good in WA as well. I would not say 'Equally Good' when compared to VIC and NSW, but this WA region will give me an opportunity to diversify my professional experience portfolio across different industries ICT job profiles and not just stick to any IT Service industry or big4 auditing firms traditionally. I have also applied for QLD SS (Hard copies to be sent vide post) and got the approval in 12 days time. 

But since i have already filed my 176 with WA SS, I will not be able to take QLD SS any further. Nevertheless, i saved another 11 days waiting time in 176 priority processing and based on the market research i found WA has much better opportunities interms of professional and personal lifestyle. So optimistically, I am just waiting for the CO assignment now, which i hope to happen in one or two weeks time.

Good Luck. 

Cheers.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

raktim said:


> Just to add on to the topic of question, any ideas on jobs for an ITIL Certified IT Service Manager? I know Melbourne and Sydney have potential, but any other place which you feel might have potential too?


I am sure there are opportunities in other states too.. Did you chk in seek or career one sites for your occupation based out of QLD, WA, SA regions? Try exploring.... u will gt an idea of the diff companies and industries looking for the similar job profiles... 

Cheers.


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> I am sure there are opportunities in other states too.. Did you chk in seek or career one sites for your occupation based out of QLD, WA, SA regions? Try exploring.... u will gt an idea of the diff companies and industries looking for the similar job profiles...
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Maddy,

I did check Seek, but ~90% jobs are in Melbourne and Sydney. With the influx we see in these cities, I was wondering on the availability of related jobs and hence the look-out for other cities.
Just doing the ground work. Have recently lodged the application, hence situations might change by the time DIAC decides to give the grant.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

raktim said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> I did check Seek, but ~90% jobs are in Melbourne and Sydney. With the influx we see in these cities, I was wondering on the availability of related jobs and hence the look-out for other cities.
> Just doing the ground work. Have recently lodged the application, hence situations might change by the time DIAC decides to give the grant.
> Thanks for the reply!


Okay... Wish you Good Luck.

All the best.

Cheers.


----------

